# Xbox One passthrough issue with Roamio



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Is anyone having problem using the Xbox one passthrough feature with the Roamio? 

Whenever I turn everything on, I get a "we've lost your TV signal" screen, but I can hear the sound. Sometimes this goes away after 10-30 seconds, and other times I have to reset the Roamio... it is very annoying!


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

It could be my receiver too I guess?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is supposed to be an issue with the current TioVo software and the XBOne. Although I don't know if your problem is the issue. My Roamio Basic and TiVo Mini have been fine when viewing the TiVo content through my XBOnes.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

A recent tweet by TiVoMargret indicated there was a recent patch to the Xbox One's firmware that addresses this issue.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

tatergator1 said:


> A recent tweet by TiVoMargret indicated there was a recent patch to the Xbox One's firmware that addresses this issue.


That addresses it or created it? I never had any issues with my Roamio and Xbox One until the current combination of Roamio and Xbox updates.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

JosephB said:


> That addresses it or created it? I never had any issues with my Roamio and Xbox One until the current combination of Roamio and Xbox updates.


I don't have an Xbox, so I don't know for sure. The way I read Margret's tweet, I would say the Xbox patch was to fix the problem.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456804741842874368


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, the patch didn't fix it. I was having this problem last night.

My Roamio "hangs" on a black screen when it transitions from HDUI to the old SD UI. You have to press a button to get it to draw the screen. I don't know if it was the Roamio update or the Xbox update, because they both happened at about the same time, but it didn't start until I had both of those updates.


----------



## LSpera (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm having the same issue. I have the Tivo plugged into the Xbox One and they Xbox one plugged into an Onkyo receiver. VERY annoying.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

Few things you could try. In the below order.

Check your xbox display settings and change the display input from auto to Hdmi. 

Check your tivo and set the display output to only 1080p and pass thru.

Lastly, unplug the power from the xbox, tivo, and whatever you have the xbox plugged into (avr, tv, etc) unplug the hdmi cables. Wait 10 minutes. Plug everything back in and power back on. Could be you're having an hdmi handshake issue.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

The issue I had was when you went into setting you would get a black screen. It would stay like that unless you pressed an up or down and then it would come back. Was a pain but you would not see it very often if you did not enter settings.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a known issue. TiVo is aware of it and we've been promised a fix. Presumably in the next update.

It's a TiVo issue.

edit: when I say "this" i mean the black screen in settings. Not the OPs post. Xbox did patch and issue a while ago that corrected some handshaking issues between the TiVo and Xbox where the TiVo would hang or not adjust when a resolution change happened. But now TiVo has a bug for the settings screens and fastforward/rewind preview screens.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

Considering the problem is still occurring, to multiple people, I am guessing they have not solved it in over a year.

It is happening to me too. HDMI handshake seems to fail. Most commonly it appears as no audio. Rarely, I will get the HDCP error message.

unplugging the HDMI cable from the TiVo to the XBOX will often fix it. Sometimes changing the channel will fix it. Playing back recorded video can fix, or even cause it to fail. Very flaky. definitely started some time ago, but the symptoms seems to change over the years and maybe based on the hardware I have.

I had an Onkyo receiver and would just get black screens as much as audio failures. I replaced it with a Sony Receiver and now get mostly audio failures.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't use it much but it's still working fine here through my XBOnes. The TiVo output goes to an HDMI splitter. One output goes to the XBOne and one output goes to the receiver or video processor.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

So the problem seemed to be resolved for the last few months. I would rarely see the XBOX message saying that the set top box was disconnected. Within the last week it came back in full force.

Not only can I not try my old tricks to get the handsake to re-establish, but disconnecting the HDMI cable and reconnecting no longer works either. The only way I can get it back is to power down my TiVo Roamio and power it back up. Whatever updates just happened in the last week, it broke HDCP handshaking pretty hard.

This is obviously a huge pain in the ass. I don't know who carries the brunt of the fix for this, TiVo or XBOX, but they better fix this soon. I like running my cable through my XBOX, when it works.

Thank you MPAA for requiring something as flaky as HDCP. If it were not for this stupid ****, we would not even be having this conversation.


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

I am having the same issue. I think it is related to this thread.

HDMI output temporarily stops
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534989


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

In the last week or so, every time I power up my entertainment system which includes XBOX One, the xbox displays the error message that my HDMI source is disconnected. It even goes so far to sometimes show that now HDMI is connected via the settings screen.

This SORT of thing used to happen periodically then it appears it was fixed for a few months, now it is hard down. The only way I can seem to restore the signal through HDMI is to unplug the my Roamio Pro and plug it back in.

It is EXTREMELY frustrating to say the least. Sounds like there was a TiVo update recently that may be causing this. They need to fix this ASAP. I am going to have to install a remote power switch on my Romio to hard reset it each time I want to watch TV.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Try this trick to see if it works, if you have a smart remote control put the Tivo into Standby for 5 seconds then bring it out.

I am able to use my Logitech Harmoney remote and putting the Tivo Mini into standby and then hitting LiveTV I am able to get the xbox one to find the hdmi signal again without power cycling either of the devices.

I dont know how you could do this without a smart remote control that is able to send commands.

I have been having an issue with xbox one not detecting tv signal with tivo mini for quite some time now, since November 5, 2015 and have been reporting the issue to xbox beta dashboard program. I do not have the tivo mini hdmi issue if i completely remove the xbox from the setup.

Others have reported the same loss of hdmi tv signal on non tivo setups, such as Xfinity x1 set top boxes.

Here is my public report of the issue to microsoft after NXOE went public back on November 13th: http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_support/xbox_one_support/f/4277/t/2073578.aspx

Here is my beta report on the issue since November 5, 2015: http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_a...review_forums/nxoe_1509/f/5552/t/2068860.aspx


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks. I have a harmony set up. I will give that a shot.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Try this trick to see if it works, if you have a smart remote control put the Tivo into Standby for 5 seconds then bring it out.
> 
> I am able to use my Logitech Harmoney remote and putting the Tivo Mini into standby and then hitting LiveTV I am able to get the xbox one to find the hdmi signal again without power cycling either of the devices.
> 
> ...


You're trick worked like a champ! Was a pain in the ass to set up my Harmony. Have not really used it since I had the XBOX doing most of the stuff I do now. But setting the "pwrtoggle" and making sure Harmony was set to power down the PVR when not in use, put it in standby and then waking it up instantly brought picture back. While not a great solution, 100 times better than having to unplug my TiVo.

you ROCK sir!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Glad that trick worked for you. I went through all this the last 1.5 months and tried everything to fix it but the best I could do was finding the standby workaround.


----------



## mackinra (Dec 13, 2015)

I just recently cancelled my satellite service and moved my Roamio OTA to pass thru my XBox One only to discover this exact problem. It's disconcerting that this problem goes back more than a year. Seems like the issue revolves around TiVO's standby mode, and how the XBox is responding to it, or how TiVO is coming out of standby (presumably not doing something that the XBox expects). Hopefully it gets addressed soon.


----------

